# [SOLVED] Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0



## raringer (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi...I hope you can help. I use Asus P4B533-E CPU 2.53GHz and 2 independent HDD C & D. C drive has NTFS and D drive has FAT 32. I was using Part. Magic to convert [or trying to] D drive to NTFS but think I may have clicked on the highlighted FAT 32 and OK...I suppose this meant that I was converting FAT 32 to FAT 32...[my misunderstanding] I am not sure as to what else I might or might not have done but I have now lost the D drive completely. The BIOS and Device Manager list both drives but in "My Computer" there is only the C drive. I cannot access the D drive at all. I tried using the Command prompt and typed in Convert D: /fs.ntfs but got the message that something or other was invalid. Any help would be greatly appreciated...Ray
[I am not sure if this should go under thisheading..s/ware]


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

Goto Start > Run

Type diskmgmt.msc and you should see two disks

Disk 1 and Disk 2

Configure Disk 2.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

Open Partition Magic. Go to *General/Undo Last Change. *If that doesn't work if you go into the Disk Management window, as IT-Barry said, your drive probably shows up as *Unallocated Space*. If so then you have lost all data on that drive, and you will have to either Format the drive NTFS in *PM* or here in Disk Management. It's best to undue what you did in *PM*.


----------



## raringer (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

IT-Barry and spunk.funk..many thanks for quick reply. I now seem to have more problems and fear the worst. When I open Part.M 8.0 I now get the message "Error 117 Partitions drive letter cannot be identified. I have uninstalled and reinstalled P.M 8.0 twice but no success. Asa result I cannot get to General/ Undo last change etc..I looked at Partition info. errors and this came up. 
Disk 1 Error 105: Partition did not begin on head boundary
Error 106: ditto
Error 109: Partition ends after end of disk
Error 108: Partition did not end on cylinder boundary

There is a problem with both drives I fear , don't you think?
In Disk Management C drive is listed as Healthy(System)with 96% Free space
2nd. HDD is not named but is listed as Healthy (Active)
and shows 64% free space so the data is still there 
 but cannot be got at.
What do you think I should do now? Your help is much appreciated...Ray


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

If Disk Management says the boot drive (C: ) is fine, then don't worry about it. As for your storage drive, Drive D:, go to Start/Run and type *chkdsk D: /R *and press enter. Now type a *Y* and press enter to dismount the drive. Check Disk will try and fix any file errors.


----------



## raringer (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

Hi..spunk.funk...thanks for your reply. It looks as if I have one serious problem. Tried what you suggested but got the reply "cannot open volume for direct access". ..tried doing it twice. Incidentally when I first typed "chkdsk" after going to "Run" and "Enter", something was occurring because various increasing percentages came up for about 30 sec.. Then the statement about Volume etc. came up on the screen. I just tried it again with the same message about volume etc.. Any other ideas or am I up the creek without a paddle? Your help greatly appreciated..Ray


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

Reconfirm the drive letter in My Computer, is it still *D:* ?. then go to Start/Run and type *CMD *and press enter. In the Command Prompt type the drive letter of the device (ex) *D:* and press enter. The prompt should now read *D:\>* Now type *chkdsk /R*
If it cannot access the drive, then the file system is corrupted beyond repair. If you really need to have the data off of that drive, then download the trial version of getdataback Let it scan the drive and it will report what it can retrieve, you then will have to pay for the software to recover any files. Once your data is backed up, format the drive NTFS in the Disk Management window.


----------



## raringer (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

Hi..spunk.funk...thanks for your reply. Bad news. No sign of drive D in "My Computer" ...only drive C plus the CD & DVD drives. I will look at the link you mentioned when I go on my other PC which is the one having all the problems....including the fact that every time I shut down the PC after configuring the system to successfully access the Internet , I then have to reconfigure the system again to gain access. I don't do this very quickly either. I don't know why the details can't be fixed (saved). That's the least of my problems. Many thanks..Ray


----------



## raringer (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

Hi..spunk.funk...just tried that site "GetDataBack" but it refers to NTFS and my drive D is FAT 32 and IDE...unless I have been mistaken something... thanks..Ray.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

With the drive attached, go to Start/Run and type *diskmgmt.msc *and press enter. In the Disk Management window, if you drive is listed there, it is listed as *Unallocated 
Space*. This means all data is lost. If you want to recover, use getdataback. Then Format the drive NTFS in disk management window or partition magic.


----------



## raringer (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

Hi spunk.funk...thanks for your reply. I typed "diskmgmt.msc" as you suggested and got this info.. The 2 disks were there and labelled as Disk 0 and disk 1.
Disk 0 labelled C shows Healthy (System)
Disk 1 ( which was originally labelled D) now does not have a drive letter attached but shows Healthy (Active).
Right clicking on the C drive shows 5 alternatives.
Right clicking on 2nd. drive shows only 2 alternatives..Delete Partition and Help.
Do you think I have lost all my data? If you think I have, what do you think I should now do to make it workable..and prefer not to use Part. Magic. Your help is much appreciated...Ray


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

Drive *0 *is your C: drive and is fine, don't mess with it. Drive *1* is the storage drive with the problem. The file system is messed up, you need to use  getdataback to retrieve any files from the drive (you must save them to another drive with enough space). Once data is backed up, then in Disk Management, Right click the partition and *Delete *it. The space turns to *Unallocated Space*. Now *Create* a new partition. Have it take up the whole length of the drive. Then *Format* it NTFS. *Restore* data to drive.


----------



## raringer (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

Hi spunk.funk...thanks for your reply. I will have to decide if the cost of getting this info. on my 2nd. HDD outweighs the value of the data on the disk. I looked at "getdataback" and really wondered if I would be able to follow all the instructions to their successful logical end. Otherwise I will Format the disk and follow your advice. Much obliged and many thanks...Ray


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

Download the trial version (don't pay yet) let it scan the drive. it will tell you what files, if any, it can find. If the stuff it finds is worth paying, then you can pay for the software to recover the data.


----------



## powershot (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

The command is D:/fs:ntfs


----------



## raringer (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

Hi spunk.funk and powershot...thanks for your replies. I did look at "getdataback" and somehow ended up with Stellar Phoenix Data recovery. Very recrntly I did a recovery scan and saw all the files listed. Then decided laterto buy the software and was able to recover everything. I used that drive as an external one to my other working PC..transferHi spunk.funk and powershot...thanks for your replies. I did look at "getdataback" and somehow ended up with Stellar Phoenix Data recovery. Very recrntly I did a recovery scan and saw all the files listed. Then decided laterto buy the software and was able to recover everything. I used that drive as an external one to my other working PC..transfred all the files and then formatted it to NTFS. Unfortunately that PC which had the problem drive is now not functioning...so will have to look into that now.Many thanks for all the suggestions ...this is a great forum..Ray


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Error 117 on Partition Magic 8.0*

Great to hear you got your files back. Please mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top. Feel free to create a new thread about your other computer problem.


----------

